# More Wyoming Archery Success



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Since my deer hunt wasn't really producing much, I thought it would be fun to take my mom out to try and fill her first elk tag. 

After a short hike in, we settled on a spot where we thought we could make a play depending on the route the elk were taking off the mountain. The elk milled around up top for quite a while before they finally headed down. After sneaking through the junipers, we set up in front of a small hillside where I've seen the elk come through before. Bugles and chirping soon surrounded us, but we couldn't actually see the elk at that point. 5 minutes later, the first spike crested the hill. Through the sage, I could see there was a good bull pushing cows roughly 100 yards behind. I ranged the hillside and told her to get set. 

A minute later, a nice bull trotted across the hill in hot pursuit of a cow. Fortunately, the bull stopped and he was perfectly broadside. My mom shot and I watched as the arrow sailed right into his chest! He sprinted out of sight and I heard him topple over about 10 seconds later!

We had a bit of a long night quartering and hauling him out, but the smile says it all!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking bull

Congrats to your mom


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Way rad! You guys wyo residents or lots of points? Both bulls were great!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Bull! congrats to you & your Mom...


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice Bull.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Bull!! Ya, I'd say Mom is a Happy Camper.:grin:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful bull, congrats to your mom! Just out of curiosity, what broadhead was she using. That looks like a giant exit wound. I'd like something that effective for elk myself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent, and great pictures too!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Way rad! You guys wyo residents or lots of points? Both bulls were great!


Thanks! My parents are WY residents and I'm Non-Res. My family has some property and drawing tags isn't much of an issue.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

neverdrawn said:


> That's a beautiful bull, congrats to your mom! Just out of curiosity, what broadhead was she using. That looks like a giant exit wound. I'd like something that effective for elk myself.


Thanks! Broadhead was a Rage Extreme crossbow head. Something I had picked up in town a couple days earlier. I was on the fence about using a mechanical on elk, but it clearly did the job. I was pretty impressed with the wound channel. He was down in 50 yards or so. In fact, I may have to give them a try next year!


----------



## Dukejr (Aug 14, 2019)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------

